# Is this normal?



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi everyone! this is my first post on the forum. My name is Danielle. I wanted to know if the rate that My dog Obi is growing is normal. For 6 weeks straight he gained exactly .2lbs a week. Then all of a sudden when i went to weigh him for his 5 month weight he was 4lbs (the same as the week before). Is it normal to be that consistant and just stop? And does that mean he is done growing, or does he still have a long ways to go? Maybe some of you can tell me how much your babies gained after 5 months. I am getting him weighed again soon i hope, so i will update then. Thanks!

~Danielle and Obi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

First off...









Ok, on to you question. Yes that is normal. Like humans dogs have growth spurts. Some have more than others so it is hard to say if he is done. A lot of time puppies will get to a point where they don't get any bigger (taller) but will "fill in" more. Each dog is different though so it is hard to say when he will stop growing. You can try asking your breeder to see if she knows when her lines usually stop growning.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

When did yours stop growing and how much did they grow??

~Danielle and Obi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Each dog is different.

Lexi was about 2.5lbs when I got her at 11 weeks old. At 6 months old she was 6.0lbs. She is now 20 months old and weighs 8.5lbs. 

Nikki was 2lbs 1oz when I got her at 10 weeks old. She will be 6 months old on Oct 14th and only weighs 3lb 10oz.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow shes tiny and they are both so adorable, i love their haircuts, obi needs one soon and im thinking something like that.

~Danielle and Obi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

For haircuts I would recommend finding pictures of cuts you like and printing out the pics. That the print outs with you to the groomers and give them to the groomer. I have a couple pics of how I want the face and ears cut. I have a couple others of how I want the body and legs cut. All of the pictures are labeled so the groomer knows what I want. I also don't want the groomer to cut their tails so I have that in bold italic huge letters.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, no, he is far from done with growing. Malts generally stop growing around a year.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Sep 27 2005, 05:58 PM
> *Oh, no, he is far from done with growing.  Malts generally stop growing around a year.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104103*


[/QUOTE]

then he will get pretty big? I dont care as long as he still wants to cuddle!!!









~Danielle and Obi


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Hmmm....let me think, you never know for sure, but he might grow to about 6, 7 pounds, same as Rosie


----------

